# Best Hammer for Newbie



## Rick86 (Apr 17, 2015)

Im starting in a month my carpentry course for one year and I'm looking for a decent hammer not too expensive for a beginner. I was looking at the dewalt 14 0z that swing like a 24 oz or Estwing Leather Grip...What you guys suggest for a good quality/price hammer?


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I started out with a 20oz (?) Stanley anti vibe. It worked fine for what I was doing. An estwing is a good choice.


----------



## RiverBG (Jun 1, 2014)

Nut up and get a stiletto! You won't regret it.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

RiverBG said:


> Nut up and get a stiletto! You won't regret it.


That's jumping the gun! He still needs time to figure out whether he still wants to stay in the carpentry gig or not! :laughing:


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

20 oz Estwing straight claw is a great general purpose hammer.

Would help if you told us what you were doing with it. Carpentry is a very broad term. Someone doing interior trim is going to want a different hammer than someone working on a form crew or framing crew.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

22 oz Estwing. I have several of them. They're excellent hammers, and when you move on to a nice Dalluge, you'll still use the Estwings as loaners, demolition tools, mini-sledges, claw chisels, non-theft-worthy tools on open commercial sites, etc.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Yup Estwing any size would be a good bet.


----------



## Rick86 (Apr 17, 2015)

Thanks guys for the quick reply and yeah I'll do mostly framing... i think I'll go for the estwing and I really like this one http://professional-power-tool-guide.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/01/Estwing-Hammers-02.jpg
What you guys think about this one?


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I've always used a Vaughn 20oz, straight claw, fiberglass handle, smooth face, and 16" long. You'll appreciate the 16" length when you need to gauge where the next stud is, behind the sheeting.

I use it for everything. I never really understood switching hammers for trim work. Get used to swinging one length and weight then have to switch? To each their own.

Of course it's been over 20 years since I used a hammer for trim nails. I don't even have any hand drive trim nails in the truck. In the rare instance I need one, I cut one off the strip of air drive.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I use 16 oz hammers. I've got estwing and a few bostich that came free from lowes. I never drive nails with a hammer from a framing standpoint. I'm a remodeler and am either using a nailer or screws. Just doesn't happen. Hammer gets used for banging on things, no point for me to have anything to fancy. 

I prefer 16 oz. 20 oz is unnecessary for me to lug around. It all depends on what you're doing. If you're framing I'd go 20.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I use my 28oz wood handled estwing for everything


----------



## MF Custom (May 3, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I use 16 oz hammers. I've got estwing and a few bostich that came free from lowes. I never drive nails with a hammer from a framing standpoint. I'm a remodeler and am either using a nailer or screws. Just doesn't happen. Hammer gets used for banging on things, no point for me to have anything to fancy.
> 
> I prefer 16 oz. 20 oz is unnecessary for me to lug around. It all depends on what you're doing. If you're framing I'd go 20.


 Agreed, I use a 16 all the time...


----------



## Rick86 (Apr 17, 2015)

Ok I made a choice and thanks for the reply!!


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

CarpenterSFO said:


> 22 oz Estwing. I have several of them. They're excellent hammers, and when you move on to a nice Dalluge, you'll still use the Estwings as loaners, demolition tools, mini-sledges, claw chisels, non-theft-worthy tools on open commercial sites, etc.


I agree here and that's what I started out with but also had a 16 oz Estwing for trim.Still have the trim hammer and have went to a 28 oz Estwing with wood handle for framing.Those steel handles wear on an old mans wrist and joints after many years.
Still need to know what type of work your doing.A 14 oz is pretty light for anything unless it's titanium.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

mako1 said:


> ....Those steel handles wear on an old mans wrist and joints after many years......


Yep.


----------



## MattK (Apr 2, 2009)

I use a 22 oz Stanley long handle when framing; smooth face, anti-vibe, straight claw


----------



## Jason Y. (Feb 9, 2007)

Check out Dalluge hammmers. I use the 26 Dalluge classic


----------



## Rick86 (Apr 17, 2015)

I endend up whit a 20oz Estwing whit leather grip..Can't wait to start my course!


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Rick86 said:


> I endend up whit a 20oz Estwing whit leather grip..Can't wait to start my course!


I grew up using my dad's leather-grip Estwing. Great hammer.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Good choice, it will serve you well. Stick around while you're at it, lots to be learned here.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

Man. 

Not one vote for the Vaughan California framer?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

walkinplate said:


> Man.
> 
> Not one vote for the Vaughan California framer?


Sure, as long as it's a wood handle.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

m1911 said:


> Sure, as long as it's a wood handle.


All hickory. All day. :thumbup:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Cali framer. Couldn't get used to the hatchet handle, switched to a bluemax with a nail set before eventually getting a straight handled stiletto.


----------



## jetdawg (Apr 9, 2015)

I love vaughan but their steel is soft. Had a carpenter smooth out the milling in 3 months of use right in the center. Another one takes his dalluge and flattens out the milling on other guys' vaughans to show them.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Can't stand hatchet handles. I like the new Estwings. Best looking hammers on the job.

Of course, on my jobs it is usually the only one, but still.


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

All I can swing now is a hatchet handle after all these years. 

I even bought the 16oz stiletto with the hatchet handle. There's so much more leverage. 

A straight hammer feels like I'm swinging an umbrella.


----------



## Dgerm (Nov 1, 2014)

*Best Hammer For Newbie*

The handle is slippery when wet or with glove on winter
I prefer rubber handle


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I am so inaccurate with a hatchet handle its ridiculous but that's what I used to use the majority of the time. I thought I was just bad at hand nailing. Turns out I just suck with a hatchet handle.

I visited one of our sites once to hang some temp stairs and after I put my straight stiletto down to go do something. As a joke our framer switched mine for his. I come back and pick up his and immediately realize this isn't mine and I see our framer and his crew in the other corner of the house holding my hammer saying "How the hell can he swing this thing?" :laughing:


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Long time 23oz Vaughan Cali Framer user. Don't get much use anymore. I traded it for a 12oz Vaughan soft face.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

m1911 said:


> Sure, as long as it's a wood handle.


What's wrong with the fiberglass models?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

born2climb said:


> What's wrong with the fiberglass models?


I had a guy show up with one. When I went to lunch I stopped into HD and got the Husky 22oz. straight wood handle framer. Went back to the job site grabbed his hammer out of his bags, walked over to the miter saw and cut the handle in two.

His draw dropped, but quickly turned to a smile when I handed him the Husky. 

The hammer is still in my van. I show it to new guys. I don't tell them I bought the guy a nice replacement, but I do tell them this is what I do with fiberglass hammers on my jobs.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I had a guy show up with one. When I went to lunch I stopped into HD and got the Husky 22oz. straight wood handle framer. Went back to the job site grabbed his hammer out of his bags, walked over to the miter saw and cut the handle in two.
> 
> His draw dropped, but quickly turned to a smile when I handed him the Husky.
> 
> The hammer is still in my van. I show it to new guys. I don't tell them I bought the guy a nice replacement, but I do tell them this is what I do with fiberglass hammers on my jobs.


You still didn't say what was wrong with fiberglass. You cut steel handles in two as well, just because you don't like them? I'm curious to know what is so offensive about fiberglass. I have a fiberglass Plumb that belonged to my grandfather...prolly 40-50 years old. Still works.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

I don't know how I would feel if someone cut up my hammer then gave me a Husky for a replacement. I have a feeling it wouldn't be positive. :whistling


----------



## jlyons (Apr 17, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, gave him a husky, a55 hole.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm wondering how he'd feel, if after cutting the guy' hammer in two, the guy took a sledge hammer to a few power tools. I was taught early in life to treat folks the way I'd like to be treated. Some folks, however, never learned that.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

born2climb said:


> You still didn't say what was wrong with fiberglass. You cut steel handles in two as well, just because you don't like them? I'm curious to know what is so offensive about fiberglass. I have a fiberglass Plumb that belonged to my grandfather...prolly 40-50 years old. Still works.


Swing a fiberglass hammer for a day and you will have tennis elbow that hurts so bad you won't want to lift a beer to your lips.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

I have used wood, fiberglass, steel and tubular steel. To me, wood is best. That does not mean that wood is best for everyone, and certainly doesn't give me the right to destroy someone else's stuff. I know carpenters that have used fiberglass plumbs for years.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

born2climb said:


> You still didn't say what was wrong with fiberglass. You cut steel handles in two as well, just because you don't like them? I'm curious to know what is so offensive about fiberglass. I have a fiberglass Plumb that belonged to my grandfather...prolly 40-50 years old. Still works.


Yeah, you got me. What I don't like gets cut up.

Most fiberglass handles are made by stiletto or worth spending the $6 they charge for them. Fiberglass handled hammers are typically cheap Chinese junk. The steel will ship, the handles are too flexible and the claw is a joke.

My rule of thumb is if you got it out of the discount bin at Ace Hardware it probably doesn't belong in a professionals tool box.

As for steel, I'm not sure why anyone would want to swing steel all day. Titanium, sure, but steel?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Needles said:


> I don't know how I would feel if someone cut up my hammer then gave me a Husky for a replacement. I have a feeling it wouldn't be positive. :whistling





jlyons said:


> That's what I was thinking, gave him a husky, a55 hole.


Why? My carpenter has swung a Husky for over 20 years. Great straight handled framing hammer. Classic design. I've had mine for nearly 10.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

born2climb said:


> I'm wondering how he'd feel, if after cutting the guy' hammer in two, the guy took a sledge hammer to a few power tools. I was taught early in life to treat folks the way I'd like to be treated. Some folks, however, never learned that.


As long as he also did what I did and replaced with something better, I would have no problem.

Amazing how from one anecdote you know who I am.

BTW, the guy still laughs about it to this day. Maybe you guys should be in awe with my ability to judge character instead of thinking you are better than me. I made a judgement call on his reaction and outcome and was dead on.


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

My biggest gripe with wood is they break easily when doing demo.

That being said I've popped claws off an Estwing before......


----------



## Robinson1 (Mar 14, 2014)

TNTSERVICES said:


> As long as he also did what I did and replaced with something better, I would have no problem.
> 
> Amazing how from one anecdote you know who I am.
> 
> BTW, the guy still laughs about it to this day. Maybe you guys should be in awe with my ability to judge character instead of thinking you are better than me. I made a judgement call on his reaction and outcome and was dead on.



I wish someone would take a sledge hammer to my Dremel Multimax and buy me a Fein. I keep waiting for the thing to die but the underpowered POS just keeps going. :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Robinson1 said:


> My biggest gripe with wood is they break easily when doing demo.
> 
> That being said I've popped claws off an Estwing before......


I just had my handle break right at the head. Went in and got a free handle. Damn Husky!


----------



## maxwage (Nov 25, 2012)

Who still swings a hammer "all day" anymore?! I still use an Estwing 20 or 22 oz. If I did more finish work I'd probably try a Stiletto out.


----------



## born2climb (Aug 19, 2012)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I had a guy show up with one. When I went to lunch I stopped into HD and got the Husky 22oz. straight wood handle framer. Went back to the job site grabbed his hammer out of his bags, walked over to the miter saw and cut the handle in two.
> 
> His draw dropped, but quickly turned to a smile when I handed him the Husky.
> 
> *The hammer is still in my van. I show it to new guys. I don't tell them I bought the guy a nice replacement, but I do tell them this is what I do with fiberglass hammers on my jobs.*





TNTSERVICES said:


> As long as he also did what I did and replaced with something better, I would have no problem.
> 
> *Amazing how from one anecdote you know who I am.*
> 
> BTW, the guy still laughs about it to this day. Maybe you guys should be in awe with my ability to judge character instead of thinking you are better than me. I made a judgement call on his reaction and outcome and was dead on.


The bold portion in the first quote above is what gave folks a bad impression of you. YOU said it....


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

born2climb said:


> The bold portion in the first quote above is what gave folks a bad impression of you. YOU said it....


Again, I'm not seeing how you can come to the conclusion you did. 

Anyone else that I has heard the story and seen the hammer thought it was hysterical. I bought the guy a hammer that was better suited for the job, wouldn't cause him pain and cost 10x's what his did. It wasn't a family heirloom. It was a brand new $6 discount bin fiberglass hammer.

Here's a better way to understand what I am saying concerning your judgement. I could say that I think you are just a hot head tough guy based on your one response, but that would be unfair and probably not true. I think you honestly read the story and inferred a great deal based on your personal experiences in life. You saw me as a jerk and that's the way you read the story.

And if you didn't read a bit of sarcasm in my post concerning my showing new guys the hammer, it's no different than having a guy run out to the truck for level fluid.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I wouldn't have thought of doing it quite that way, but if someone working for me is using a crappy hammer (fiberglass, tube steel, whatever) I'd probably buy them a new one (though I'd get them a rubberized handle 20 oz estwing straight claw).
Theres a chance I might have chucked their hammer first.


----------



## smeagol (May 13, 2008)

I would recommend that 23 oz Cali blue Vaughn. I have the tibone and the daluge titanium. I believe there is no replacement for displacement. I drink the Stiletto kool aid until I had to drive 5 inch and 6 inch nails. BTW buy maze brand nails when 4-6" + hand bangers.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Guess your lucky it turned out well.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

madmax718 said:


> Guess your lucky it turned out well.


Nope, just good.


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

----


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

Bam.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

*drops the mic *


----------



## Rick86 (Apr 17, 2015)

I know it's out of subject but like my first post I going to attend a carpentry course and I need a tool belt (pouch) How about the make Kuny's for a belt for my course is it good?


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

Depends on the belt. they make a bunch of different styles at different price points. 

I'd say that any Kunys at the 50-75$ price point would do you for a bit. By the time it wears out you'd have an idea of what kind of belt youd want for longer term


----------



## NDW (May 28, 2011)

Vaughan 19oz.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

When I started several years ago I was using a hand-me-down Stanley from my father as below.



After a couple years I progressed to a bit better model. It is lighter yet still packs a wallop.

Andy.


Hey, I have been doing this for a while.


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> When I started several years ago I was using a hand-me-down Stanley from my father as below.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, but you only do work in the "stone age." Don't you remember? That guy named Dob still has to take us to school and teach us his great wisdom that will put everyone else in the construction industry out of business.

Probably gonna have to get a new hammer.


----------



## darthdude (Dec 30, 2012)

NDW said:


> Vaughan 19oz.


This! Its hard for me to think of any other hammer that is as multipurpose as a 19oz, hickory handle, California framer! Curved or straight handle is up to you. Buy two, one smooth face, one waffle, use them from framing to finish if you need to, won't kill your arms like Estwing. (I used to use Estwing all the time, loved them! Used to swing my 28oz for almost everything. I and my tendinitis now wish someone had told 17 year old me to use something else....)


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

save your elbow and wrist and go with a hickory framer. using a steel estwing for a few years left me with minor tennis elbow and tendonitis in my wrist. its better after doing 2 stints of physical therapy and switching hammers.


----------



## CanningCustom (Nov 4, 2007)

asgoodasdead said:


> save your elbow and wrist and go with a hickory framer. using a steel estwing for a few years left me with minor tennis elbow and tendonitis in my wrist. its better after doing 2 stints of physical therapy and switching hammers.


Good advice right there. 👍


----------



## thehockeydman (Dec 19, 2012)

I guess it depends on how you look at your hammer and how much you use it specifically for nailing. 

For me (and I think for most of us), almost all of my nails are shot with a framing nailer. While I certainly do hand drive nails on a daily basis, I'm just as likely to use my hammer for other task like prying things apart, knocking out boards, tweaking a board into place, etc. So personally, I'd rather have an incredibly durable hammer that I can abuse a bit rather than a wood handled hammer that's better for driving nails, but less durable.

Really just comes down to preference and what works for you though.


----------



## Ironwood07 (Oct 10, 2014)

I would vote for a 22 oz estwing rip hammer , inexpensive , easy to come by and indestructible. After beating the hell out of one of those for a year then consider dropping some coin on a ti hammer or a nice wooden framer .


----------

